# planet of the apes



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

well i just finished wtch all 5 of the real movies in a role! i think iam am suffering from ape over load.

how many ape fans do we have her?

i alwasy loved them movies even the cheap last couple. the final battle is the worst of the 5 ,but thats part of the fun. there is a collector box set coming out in and ape head with allthe movie,the remake,the tv series and the cartoon. i 'll never get it but damn it would be nice to have.

i just baerly rember the show and the cartoon,i don't know if they seem as impressive now as they did when i was 10.but i would like to see them again.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

feldjager said:


> how many ape fans do we have her?


Ape fan, right here!

*Kong*, *Mighty Joe*, *Planet of...*, Tim Burton's Re-Imagining - whatever.

I love 'em, but the great Rod Serling's screenplay for the original will stand the test of time.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

The original *Planet of the Apes.* Nuff said. **** the rest of them! (Yep, I said a bad word.) 

It occurs to me that with this post I have hit the coveted 2000 mark! Yippee!


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Sinister said:


> The original *Planet of the Apes.* Nuff said. **** the rest of them! (Yep, I said a bad word.)
> 
> It occurs to me that with this post I have hit the coveted 2000 mark! Yippee!


Well Sinister you SWORE!! I'M SO TELLING... and congrats on the 2000


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Sinister said:


> **** the rest of them! (Yep, I said a bad word.)


That's OK - I'm used to it with you!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

You may get even a little more used to it pretty soon, my friend. Anyway, **** those damn dirty apes in every one of the sequels.


----------



## hauntguy (Apr 11, 2006)

love them all...even the TV series.

when I was a kid I collected Planet of the Apes stuff, like books, magazines, toys, I even had the Apes trashcan in my room.

Even tho the movies seem corny by today's standard, the 5 original movies are excellent examples of the way movie sequels should be. They never retell the original story, just recap it in a few places, then they move the story on with new characters, new locations, and new situations.


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

i do have an alien nation/planet of the apes cross over comic book.


----------

